# British powerlifting championships (gpc)



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Well this has gotten off to a bad start, the last few weeks have been a struggle in the gym im fatiguing very fast and everything feels heavy, it's my own fault really i was building up some good momentum hitting rep pb's in all the main lifts week after week then setting a new 1rm on each of the big 3 only problem is I haven't given myself a proper chance to rest, I haven't deloaded properly and now im struggling so even though this is supposed to be the first week of my prep im going to have to drop the weights big time for a week or 2. Also my back is starting to get bad again so I need to focus on mobility more. Anyway this is what happened today

Squat 180kg 2x8

Romanian deadlift 140kg 2x8

Ghr 2x8

Reverse hyperextension 2x10

Leg extension 2x15

Everything felt s**t everything was heavy starting tomorrow its all gonna be work at less than 60% possibly for the next 2 weeks


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Deload for a week then mate if you feel that's what you need


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

arcticfox said:


> Deload for a week then mate if you feel that's what you need


 I think im gonna need at least 2 weeks mate im really done in.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press

60kg 3x5

80kg 2x5

Incline dumbell press 15kg 4x12

Cable flys 3x15

Side raises 9kg 3x12

Tricep push downs 3x12

Dumbell curls 12kg 3x10

Baby weights lol but even 80kg on the bench was wobbly on the way down i think my nerves are shot

Also went for a walk about a hour and half long


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Good luck mate

In on this one :thumbup1:


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Bench day
> 
> Bench press
> 
> ...


 Dont let the nerves get to you. Shrug them off. Take it easy for the next few weeks. Light weights and plenty of rest to let yourself recover. Ive been there myself and its not nice but nothing a bit of rest wont sort.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Juts do 50% for next week or so bud, Give the body some much needed rest, You cant keep crunching big numbers without a dip if you don't rest up.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

boutye911 said:


> Dont let the nerves get to you. Shrug them off. Take it easy for the next few weeks. Light weights and plenty of rest to let yourself recover. Ive been there myself and its not nice but nothing a bit of rest wont sort.


 I don't mean im nervous lol i mean my nervous system is fried from all the heavy lifting the last few months. But thanks for the support lads its very much appreciated!


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> I don't mean im nervous lol i mean my nervous system is fried from all the heavy lifting the last few months. But thanks for the support lads its very much appreciated!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Good luck mate
> 
> In on this one :thumbup1:


 Thanks mayne! I started my lantus up again hit 50ius today that should boost my recovery lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

For those who didn't catch my other log current pb's are....

Squat 260kg

Bench 170kg

Deadlift 240kg

All raw currently, sitting at 93kg bodyweight


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day nice and light

Squat 140kg 2x5

Speed deadlifts 160kg 3x3

GHR 3x8

Leg curls 2x10

Leg extension 2x10

Easy day still trying to rest myself feel a bit better in the gym


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Squat day nice and light
> 
> Squat 140kg 2x5
> 
> ...


 What weights are you planning on peaking at?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> What weights are you planning on peaking at?


 Probably a 250 squat 170 bench and 220 deadlift in training then set my current pbs on second attempts at comp then go for some new numbers on last attempts ill figure out opener closer to the time


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

May go lighter on the squat its all a bit up in the air at the moment


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

120kg 5x2

140kg 1x5 long paused last rep

Flys 12kg 2x10

Side raises 15kg 1x8 20kg 1x8

Wide grip Tricep push downs 3x10

Rope push downs 3x15

Single arm push down 2x20

Bicep curls 20kg 2x8

Facepulls 2x20

Banded face pulls 3x20

Hammer grip pull downs 2x8

Abb wheel roll out 2xfail

Had a pre workout today for the first time in over a month wow I didn't want to leave the gym lol i think iv found the answer to all my problems lol


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Will follow this. Good luck.

Plan to do GPC myself next year at same weight :thumbup1:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Will follow this. Good luck.
> 
> Plan to do GPC myself next year at same weight :thumbup1:


 I look forward to seeing you s**t your pants


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> I look forward to seeing you s**t your pants


 If I manage to hit all my intended lifts on the day I'll happily accept a little leakage, otherwise I'll expect to see you showing me how its done 

Your squatting is good. Do you follow any set routine for squats or just go with what you feel on the day when training?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

RS86 said:


> If I manage to hit all my intended lifts on the day I'll happily accept a little leakage, otherwise I'll expect to see you showing me how its done
> 
> Your squatting is good. Do you follow any set routine for squats or just go with what you feel on the day when training?


 Iv been doing something based on ed coens training 2 working sets starting with 8s then 5s eventually getting into 3s and 2s linear progression


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift 160kg 2x5 no belt

Squat (power stance for speed) 100kg 5x3

Leg press (single legs) 2plates 3x8

Chins 2x5

Seated row 2x20

Short and sweet today thought I'd give speed squats a go and i really enjoyed it the last few set had the bar leaving my shoulders and i was really able to focus on my form im going to keep these in this is my last deload session and im feeling steady under the bar again hopefully it stays that way and ill be ramping up the weights over the coming weeks


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

FreshMuscle said:


> Good luck,strong numbers there.


 Thanks mate!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper body day 2 shifts have changed at work I no longer work 12 hour weekend shifts I'm now on nights mon to Fri this sucks a bit but it means I can have a 4th training day for upper body stuff

Bench press 100kg 6x3 speed work

Over head strict press 60kg 2x5 80kg 1x1 90kg 1x1 100kg 1x1 surprised I got this and it was easy havnt hit 100 in ages havnt really trained over head much this year

Wide grip Tricep push downs 2x8

Rope push downs 2x8

Side raises 15kg 2x8

Lat pull down 2x8


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


>


 link doesnt work mate

An error occurred during validation.

*
This video does not exist.
*

Sorry about that.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

This phone of mine if getting bounced off the wall soon


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> This phone of mine if getting bounced off the wall soon


 Made it look easy mate. Whats your max on it?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

boutye911 said:


> Made it look easy mate. Whats your max on it?


 Thanks mate. Thats the heaviest I've ever done i haven't been training it, today is the first time in ages gonna stay with it for a while now see what I can do I probably won't get massive numbers smaller people tend to struggle with big standing over head press


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Okay so build up begins now

Squat day

170kg 1x5 175kg 1x5 no wraps paused last rep in each set

Deficit deadlift 160kg 5x3 no belt focus on speed

Leg press 8 plates total 2x8

G.H.R 2x8

Reverse hyperextension 15kg 2x15

Legcurls extension (single) 2x15

Leg curls (single) 2x15

Abb wheel rollout 3x5

10 mins stationary bike(bad idea)


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 135kg 2x5 nice and smooth good pause on the chest for each rep long pause on the last rep of each set

Close grip bench 110kg 2x8

Dumbell flys 12.5kg 3x15

Cable flys 2x15

Side raises 15kg each hand 2x8

Wide grip Tricep push downs 2x8

Rope push downs 2x15

Spoto pushdown 2x15

Hammer curls 15kg 2x8

Banded rows (mimic bench negative)


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift 170kg 2x5

Squats (speed work) 110kg 5x2 fu**ing rapid bar was leaving my back lol

Glute bridges 100kg 2x8

GHR 2x8

Reverse hyperextension 15kg 2x15

Barbell row 60kg 1x8 80kg 1x8

Krock row 35kg 2x8

Trying to keep volume moderate but where it needs to be to keep growth up today's training was good hopefully strength will shoot up over the next few weeks my deload made me grow im up to 95.5kg well over weight who knows maybe I'll just enter as a 100kg lifter and try get some bigger weights up


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Speed bench

Bench press (speed) 105kg 6x3 (very fast)

Military press 65kg 2x5

Lateral raises 11kg 2x12

Chest supported row 2x8

Cable flys 2x10

Tricep push downs 2x10

Not going to he doing a great deal on these speed bench days


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Deadlift day
> 
> Deadlift 170kg 2x5
> 
> ...


 What's your weigh like? Is it the same day?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> What's your weigh like? Is it the same day?


 I always weight myself in the morning its in between 94-95.5


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> I always weight myself in the morning its in between 94-95.5


 Sorry mate meant weigh in, as in for competition day lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Sorry mate meant weigh in, as in for competition day lol


 Lol ffs.. Its the 29th day before the comp


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats today

Squat with wraps 180kg 2x5 all with a brief pause at the bottom long paused last rep

Deficit deadlift 170kg 5x3 no belt nice and fast

Front squats 80kg 1x8 60kg 1x8

G.H.R 2x8

Reverse hyperextension 15kg 2x15

Leg extension unilateral 2x15

Leg curls unilateral 2x15

Then did some stretching

Felt strong today squats moved nicely


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 140kg 2x5 easy

CGBP 120kg 1x8 1x10

Dumbell flys 15kg 3x15 (shoulder holding much better on these)

Cable flys 2x20

Side raises 20kg 2x8

Wide grip Tricep push downs 2x8

Rope push downs 2x15

Spoto pushdown 2x15

Hammer curls 20kg 2x8

Good session today awesome pumps

Holding a steady 95kg bodyweight


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift 180kg 2x5

Speed squat 120kg 5x2

Glute bridges 110kg 2x8

Barbell row 100kg 2x8

GHR 1x8

Reverse hyperextension 1x15

By tge time i had warmed up to my working sets in deadlift I was feeling rough like im gonna be sick I battled through but when I got to the ghr I had to hurry it up and go iv got some kind of lurgy deadlift was still pretty easy and the squats very fast so thats okay hopefully I survive my night shift.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Press day 2

Bench press 110kg speed 6x3

Military press 70kg 2x5

Dumbell flys 17.5kg 3x8

Them shoulder stability/mobility work and hip and glute mobility still a bit ill and havnt eaten much at all the last 48hours


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squat 190kg 2x5 In wraps im really getting a feel for them now squats where easy flew up and good pause on last rep in the hole

Deadlift 180kg 5x3 deadlift is feeling awkward lately

Leg press 3x15 6 plates trying to mimic the start of the deadlift

Ghr 2x8

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x15

Unilateral leg extention 2x15

Unilateral leg curl 2x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 145kg 2x5

CGBP 125kg 1x10 1x8

Dumbell flys 20kg 3x8

Cable flys 2x15

Side raises 22.5kg 2x8

Wide grip Tricep push downs 2x8

Rope push downs 2x15

Spoto pushdown 2x15

Hammer curls 22.5kg 2x8

Straight arm pushdown 2x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift 190kg 2x5

Squat 130kg 5x2 for speed

Glute bridges 120kg 2x8

Barbell row 100kg 2x8

Reverse hyperextension 2x10

Straight arm pushdown 2x10

Got a slight hamstring tweak on my left leg so skipped ghr today and went easy on reverse hypers. DDeadlift went okay better than I expected squats where brilliant very fast my slight technique change is starting to feel really good


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Did some bench today just bench nothing else hit a 160 and smashed a 170 and almost had a 180 ill get it soon


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squat 200kg in wraps 2x3

Deadlift 190kg 6 singles

Reverse hyperextension 3x10

Leg extension unilateral 2x15

Leg curls unilateral 2x15

Been having stomach issues the past 2 weeks I was almost sick in the gym today it kind of ruined the momentum but the weights are still moving okay volume gonna be dropping on squats and deadlifts now


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Squat day
> 
> Squat 200kg in wraps 2x3
> 
> ...


 All that calpol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> All that calpol


 Lol nope not that havnt got a clue what's going on


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 150kg 1x5 1x6(pb)

CGBP 130kg 1x7 1x6

Dumbell flys 25kg 2x8

Cable flys 2x15

Side raises 20kg 2x10

Wide grip Tricep push downs 2x8

Rope push downs 2x15

Spoto pushdown 2x15

Hammer curls 25kg 2x8

Straight arm pushdown 2x10


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift 200kg 3x3

Squat 145kg 3x3

Hips are feeling trashed so did some mobility work and left it at that gonna do some light glute and upper back work tomorrow with my bench


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper body stuff

Close grip bench 140kg 1x6(pb) 1x7(pb) I had more but felt a twinge in my shoulder and down my arm close grip always that's my bicep tendons oh well soft tissue work and ill be fine

Flys really light to stretch the pec and shoulder loads of reps with 10s

Side raises millions of reps with 10s

Then I racked a few of the back machines for sets of 8.

My bench strength is fu**ing awesome latly hopefully I'll put a nice press up at the comp


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squat 225kg 2x3

Highbar paused squats 120kg 1x10 140kg 1x8

Leg press with band resistance worked up to 6 plates each side for 20 reps

Then we did some abb stuff


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 155kg 1x4 I failed my 5th rep bit dissapointed but it's my own fault for over doing the last few weeks benching it's still a rep pr though so not bad. I won't be benching twice this week then I just did some pump stuff for delts Tricep and biceps


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

s**t today was supposed to do 2 triples with 220 I couldn't shift it off the fu**ing floor


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squat 240kg 2x2 easy flew up i was extremely pleased with this

Pause squats 145kg 3x5

Banded leg press worked up to 6 plates each side 3x20

Then did abb work


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Keep up the hard work mate


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

arcticfox said:


> Keep up the hard work mate


 Thanks mate will do


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench 160kg 2x3(pb triple)

Slingshot close grip 140kg 1x12 1x10 150kg 1x6

Incline dumbell press 35s 1x15 40s 1x8 35s 1x10

Dips 3x5

Wide grip Tricep push downs 3x15

Kick ass session today happy with the bench pb

Also bodyweight is 96.5kg now im pretty much past a chance of lifting in the 90kg catagory so I'm gonna embrace the weight gain and push my self to the top end of 100kg and just lift as heavy as I can


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Bench day
> 
> Bench 160kg 2x3(pb triple)
> 
> ...


 Nice numbers mate


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Started warming up today and the weights just felt easy everything felt right so I loaded 220kg and it was nothing straight up so I thought f**k it lets see if iv got a pb in me loaded 245kg and nailed it 5kg pb 4 weeks out probably not the wise thing to do but I needed it after last week's s**t deadlift session as long as i pull that on the day I'm happy I go to every meet with the goal of beating my last numbers and so far that looks like it's gonna happen


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 250kg 2x2 (pb double)

Pause squats 145kg 3x5

Leg press worked up to 260 for 20

Leg curls 3x15

Lots of abb work


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

some of my recent fun in the gym bench video playing up


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


>


 Clean reps, keep it up mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Clean reps, keep it up mate. :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate! Gonna take 260 for a double next week pray for me lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 165kg 2x3 pb triple (my heaviest competition bench)

Board press off 2 inch 140kg 1x10 150kg 1x5

Incline dumbell press 35s 1x15 45s 1x8 40s 1x10

Dumbell shoulder press 20s for 20

30s for 12 35s for 10

The some crazy Banded arm superset this session turned into some evil volume work lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

the spotter didnt think you had the 3rd...

good work mate, i busted my balls trying to get 160 for a single and got pinned like a mouse


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> the spotter didnt think you had the 3rd...
> 
> good work mate, i busted my balls trying to get 160 for a single and got pinned like a mouse


 Yeh he thought I was going for 2 lol my bad for not telling him


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

I skipped training yesterday as hips feel battered and I want to be ready for a big final squat session Monday. Bodyweight is now 98.5kg testosterone dose has been 900mg per week for the last 3 or 4 weeks and introduced npp last week at 100mg eod not taking anything else I feel huge and looking forward to dropping a bit of weight off after the competition


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Some brill lifts there mate.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

arcticfox said:


> Some brill lifts there mate.


 Thanks mate


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats

Final squat session today hit a 260 double so that was cool then some light leg press reverse hypers and some abb work


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


>


 Should have got four......


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Should have got four......


 Haha stick to the plan I gotta double 170 next bench session


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Haha stick to the plan I gotta double 170 next bench session


 I'm just talking bollocks anyway mate, was a solid set. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Last bench session went to plan 170kg double wasn't as smooth as I wanted but it went up so it's good I'll post a video later


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

clean


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Worked up to 200kg did 6 singles all fairly effortless

Barbell rows 100kg 4x8 messed around with different grip widths rows where all easy

Then messed around with different back machines did some face pulls and straight arm pull downs. That's training for the brits all wrapped up i may go train very light stuff Monday and Tuesday and plenty of mobility work from this point


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

So I decided to cut weight and make the 90s dropped 5kg over night and made the catagory by the skin of my teeth I'm severely dehydrated gonna spend the day trying to get my 5kg back or as much as I possibly can


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> So I decided to cut weight and make the 90s dropped 5kg over night and made the catagory by the skin of my teeth I'm severely dehydrated gonna spend the day trying to get my 5kg back or as much as I possibly can


 Good luck with it mate. :thumbup1:

What did you weight in at?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Good luck with it mate. :thumbup1:
> 
> What did you weight in at?


 90kg to the gram lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> 90kg to the gram lol


 That's fu**ing tight mate. lol

Glad you made it.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

so its all done and dusted competition pbs on each lift although it didn't go as well as I would have liked first I f**ked up on my second squat I started before the command and got a no lift






so had to re take it as I didn't want to risk losing a chunk of my total so heres the video of my 260 that passed and was actually easier






then I nailed my 160 bench even tough I was left hanging for a hand out by the official spotters lol, then I smashed 170 I brought my own spotter over for this one






I did attempt 180 but it just wasn't there today I held it paused it popped it off my chest but it got stuck half way.

deadlift I opened on a easy 220 then went for 240 and lost it at lock out due to a grip failure so I re did 240 and its probably my best looking deadlift ever






I had more in me and I would be lying if I said I wasn't pissed off about it but s**t happens il get over it and there will be better to come from this. all in all it was a wicked day though the completion was fierce I came 8th out of 12 and all of these lads where good strong lifters a good few 300 plus squats and deadlifters I think the biggest bench was 190kg seriously strong for 90kg


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice work mate, Great lifts


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

arcticfox said:


> Nice work mate, Great lifts


 Thanks mate


----------

